# Unkown Column in where clausel



## Kakulukiam21 (6. Aug 2010)

Moin Moin, 

Ich habe folgende fehler Meldung...

SCHWERWIEGEND: null
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: Unknown column 'BMW' in 'where clause'

Ich weiß schon das es heißen soll das heißt das die es eine unbekannte Spalte in der where Klausel heißen soll nur weiß ich nicht wie ich es ändern könnte...

Quelltext


```
Statement stmt = null;
            ResultSet rs = null;
            connectDatabase();

            
            stmt = conn.createStatement();
            rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT marken_ID FROM marke WHERE name = " + marke);
            System.out.println(rs.getInt("marken_ID"));
            int markenID = rs.getInt("marken_ID");
```

Ich weiß nicht ob es so klappen könnte denn "marke" ist ein Übergabeparameter in der die Marke steht dessen ID ich brauche

Pls help me

Thx

Kakulukiam21


----------



## SlaterB (6. Aug 2010)

schreibe
[Java]
rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT marken_ID FROM marke WHERE name = \'" + marke+"\'");
[/code]
wenn marke = "BMW" ist, also einfache Anführungszeichen fehlen,
oder besser PreparedStatement verwenden, da musst du dich dann darum nicht kümmern


----------



## Kaku21 (6. Aug 2010)

thx und so es klappt


----------

